# Contacts présents dans iCloud.com mais ne s'affichent pas



## jifisama (13 Avril 2021)

Bonjour à tous
Voici mon problème...
J'ai un PC Windows 10 (à jour) avec iCloud.com et un iPhone (avec la dernière MàJ)
La semaine dernière j'ai actualisé/créé des contacts directement sur iCloud.com dans le PC.
Ils sont bien redescendus dans l'iPhone
aujourd'hui, j'ouvre iCloud.com, aucun contact ne s'affiche...
Pourtant si je crée un message dans Outlook, en cherchant le destinataire dans Carnet d'adresses > iCloud, tous mes contacts apparaissent bien.
Je cherche une explication et surtout savoir comment faire réapparaître ces contacts dans iCloud.com
merci d'avance de votre aide


----------



## moderno31 (14 Avril 2021)

Hello 
Et quand tu vas quand iCloud.com, à la source : contacts ou pas contacts ?
Si pas contacts : tu as un pb
Si contacts, c'est la synchronisation qui plante


----------



## jifisama (15 Avril 2021)

Salut,
A la source dans iCloud.com je ne vois pas mes contacts. C'est bien ça le problème...


----------



## moderno31 (17 Avril 2021)

Hello
Si par icloud.com, le site web coffre fort d'apple tu ne trouves aucun contact synchronisé c'est qu'il n'y en  pas.
Et donc je pense que tu dois un peu plus investiguer sur la machine locale. 
Cette phase est étrange "J'ai un PC Windows 10 (à jour) avec iCloud.com". Pour moi c'est pas possible.


----------

